# Best Climber Treestand for Women?



## jgreg64 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'd say the lone wolf they're a little pricey, but the quality is the best I've seen.


----------



## cgarduno (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! About time somebody did lol


----------



## robmalmay (Feb 28, 2013)

I have them both,I also hunt public land and I think you will love the timbertall stands light,quiet,rock solid,and you can level as you climb.givethem a call and they will help you.customer service great


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

I had the lone wolf climber w/ the bigger platform. Maybe a guy walking through the wood it was ok, but On my small body, I couldn't be quiet, it stuck out off my shoulder so far, I caught every branch/limb. Sold it for a saddle, great idea, but too much movement for my pressured deer . I got the assault climber ii , (I think that is the model)?, now. PERFECT! Light, quiet, small enough for me, had a great season with it last year. It is my stand, worth every penny, and it cost quite a few of those!!


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

Im a guy but Im kinda small at only 140# and use the summit viper which is 20#. Its about more than what i want to Carry into the woods but they do offer the viper elite sd which is only 16#. I favored the summit because its easy to attach in the dark even without a light, you can just feel what nub its set at and the stirrups are great with my bad ankle. Before i tried the summit i was unable to use climbers due to my ankle


----------



## lilhuntress (Aug 4, 2013)

Timbertall will be the last stand you will ever buy. I am 5'1, at 120 lbs. and my stand weighs in at 12 lbs. My hubby and I lease 70 acres, and walking to the very back is not problem with that stand.


----------

